# Pregnancy



## soulkali (Oct 11, 2011)

What is the first thing you do once you find out your pregnant in Dubai? 

I'm finding this to be very unpleasant!


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

soulkali said:


> What is the first thing you do once you find out your pregnant in Dubai?
> 
> I'm finding this to be very unpleasant!


does your health insurance have maternity cover?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You should be happy for this! You shouldn't think this way about being pregnant  This is a big event in anybody's life  if you don't have a medical insurance you still can buy a policy that covers maternity. I was in contact with one insurance company and they have this policy that covers maternity starting from first day of your membership. I can send you all the details I received, just PM me your email address. Be happy


----------



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hopefully you are married?


----------



## soulkali (Oct 11, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> You should be happy for this! You shouldn't think this way about being pregnant  This is a big event in anybody's life  if you don't have a medical insurance you still can buy a policy that covers maternity. I was in contact with one insurance company and they have this policy that covers maternity starting from first day of your membership. I can send you all the details I received, just PM me your email address. Be happy



Hi all, 

I am very happy my wife is pregnant and we are expecting our first baby.

I find the service at the hospitals to be very unpleasant. Since it is out first I'm am really confused with the whole process. I think I have it figured out now after several trips to different hospitals the best service I got was at Iranian hospital. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> You should be happy for this! You shouldn't think this way about being pregnant  This is a big event in anybody's life  if you don't have a medical insurance you still can buy a policy that covers maternity. I was in contact with one insurance company and they have this policy that covers maternity starting from first day of your membership. I can send you all the details I received, just PM me your email address. Be happy


Hey Eng. Khaled, I tried to contact you for some info but couldn't... if you could possibly... can you message me?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I also can't message you, you need to have some more posts so you can send me messages  



EmilieTS said:


> Hey Eng. Khaled, I tried to contact you for some info but couldn't... if you could possibly... can you message me?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

"if you don't have a medical insurance you still can buy a policy that covers maternity. I was in contact with one insurance company and they have this policy that covers maternity starting from first day of your membership. I can send you all the details I received, just PM me your email address. Be happy "


Seriously? I've NEVER heard of an insurance company that does this. Please publicly post their information so that all individuals can utilize this service.


OP (original poster): Read my post on the other thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...rnity-practitioners-hospitals.html#post679734

If you have further questions, please private message me.

-md000/Mike


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you, will do. 

btw, it turned out to not be quite true about the company. I contacted them directly and although they would provide coverage, the premium is about 30,000 AED so much more reasonable to just pay cash. or even buy a plane ticket and come back and have the baby here!!


----------

